# Blei schmelzen !!!



## Carpmaster23 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute !!!

Ich möchte in kürze selber Grundblei gießen. Daher meine Frage : Wie und mit was bringt ihr euer Blei zum schmelzen? Und wo bekomme ich gute Grundbleiformen her ? 

P.S. Möchte auch Karpfenbleie gießen für Helicopter-Rigs !!!

Gruß @ all #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## C.K. (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze immer eine nomale Schöpfkelle, die man in jeder Küche vorfindet. Zum erwärmen reicht eine normale Lötlampe aus. Bleiformen sind beim AB Partner Hakuma zu finden.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2003)

hi! 

Wir haben auch schon mal Blei gegossen, und zwar Birnenblei! Dabei haben wir 2 symetrische Kanthölzer mit Schraubzwingen aneinander gepresst und mit einem Antennen(Kegelbohrer) Löcher ins Holz gebohrt... Vor dem Gießen haben wir bereits die Ösen eingelegt. 

Dass blei haben wir in ein Topf mit Stiel gegeben und dann mit einem Gasbrenner erhitzt... müsste aber auch mit Herdplatten, Gaskocher usw. gehen... 

Wenn du mal bei Profis zuschauen möchtest dann geh mal zu einem AB-Workshop Pilkergießen der war in Bayern heuer im März!


----------



## AndreL (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi, das kommt drauf an in welchen Mengen und in welchem Rohzustand sich dein Blei befindet.
Sauberes Blei kannst du mit fast jeder ausreichenden Wärmequelle schmelzen.
Blei mit starken Verschmutzungen solltest du zuerst einmal schmelfen um es vom Schmutz zu trennen (am besten mit Gasflammen).
Meiner meinung nach ist sowieso ein großer Gaskocher (nicht die Patronengeräte) am besten geeignet um Blei zu schmelzen, da man bei fast keinem Blei um eine vorschmelze herumkommt.
Wenn das Blei aber sauber ist ist für kleinere Formen ein elektrischer Schmelztiegel wie du ihn Z.b. bei www.ThomasKubiak.de bekommst.

Bei jeglicher arbeit mit flüssigem Blei solltest du aber darauf achten, das die dabei entstehenden Dämpfe extrem Gesundheitsschädigend sind (und zwar nicht die Bleidämpfe da du warscheinlich nicht den Siedepunkt des Metalles erreichst sondern die Dämpfe von den Verunreinigungen und den Oxiden)!
Sorge also immer dafür das du keinen Dämpfen ausgesetzt bist, Z.b. dursch eine geeignete Atemschutzmaske, oder durch einen Luftzug, der die Dämpfe von dir wegtreibt.


----------



## The_Duke (24. Oktober 2003)

Jezz muss ich mich zu Wort melden...

AndreL...du hast im Prinzip Recht, keine Frage, aber jeder sollte sich im Klaren sein, daß er Bleidämpfen ausgesetzt ist, sobald er Blei GESCHMOLZEN hat und nicht erst wenn er es "kocht"!
Wasser dampft ja auch schon, bevor es kocht....also bitte hier vorsichtig sein, da sich Blei im Körper, speziell in den Knochen anreichert!
Verschmutztes Blei (Wuchtblei) ist besonders vorsichtig zu handhaben, da hier noch Anhaftungen von Ölen und Schmiermitteln dran sind. Diese Stoffe werden überhitzt, ohne daß sie wirklich vebrennen können und so zum Teil pyrolysieren, was giftige polycyclische (mehrfachkreisige) Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen auf den Plan rufen können.  Diese Stoffe sind hochgradig krebserregend.
Zum Atemschutz....glaubt bitte nicht, daß ihr euch mit diesen weißen Baumarktmasken gegen diesen Kram schützen könnt...diese Masken sind nur gegen Staub und nicht gegen Schadgase oder Dämpfe! Dagegen hilft nur eine richtige Atemschutzmaske, wie sie die Feuerwehren zum Beispiel haben und dann auch nur mit geeignetem Filtervorsatz!
Beim Bleigießen UNBEDINGT auf gute Durchlüftung achten und keinesfalls das mal eben im Keller durchziehen! Blei ist, besonders gasförmig, giftig!

@C.K.
Der Tip mit der Schöpfkelle ist brandgefährlich! Viele der haushaltsüblichen Kellen sind nur hartgelötet, d.h. der Kellenkopf ist nicht mit dem Stiel verschweisst!
Geht man davon aus, daß der Kellenkopf Temperaturen von ca. 350-400°C erreicht (Schmelzpunkt Blei 327°C), so könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was die Lötstelle dazu meint. Zudem hat Blei eine Dichte von 11,3 g/cm³, was bei einem Kellenkopf mit nem viertel Liter Inhalt satte 2,8 Kilogramm macht!
Falls ihr also so ne Kelle nehmen wollt, so achtet drauf, daß sie geschweisst oder genietet ist.
Ein guter Kollege wusste dies alles nicht und sein Kellenkopf ist beim Guß abgebrochen und er bekam das heiße flüssige Blei auf Bauch und Oberschenkel...ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob ich die Narben für euch per Digifoto hier reinstellen soll.....
Ich selber gieße ja auch und ich habe mir ein richtige Gießkelle geleistet. Sportschützen (Vorderlader, Perkussion) die ihre Kugeln selber machen, verwenden so etwas auch und von einem Schützen hab ich so ne Kelle bekommen.  Im www findest du bestimmt so etwas! 

Ich will hier nich klug*******n oder den Oberlehrer raushängen, aber von solchen Fehlern könnt ihr ein Lebenlang was davon haben...es soll nur ein wohlmeinender Rat sein...


----------



## M.Klein (24. Oktober 2003)

*Bleigießen*

Ich benutze zu scmelzen einen Campinggaskocher,mit einem kleinem kochtopf,aus dem ich dann mit einer kelle das blei entnehme.
Blei bekomme ich als rest umsonst vom Dachdecker,bzw mal beim reifnhändler nachfragen.
meine erste formen waren Deckel von sprudelflaschen den kork herausnehmen einen nagel quer durchstecken.
Jetzt habe ich die gelegenheit bei einem werkzeugmacher mir formen ausfräsen zulassen.

Grüße Manfred1


----------



## AndreL (25. Oktober 2003)

@The_Duke,
die Baumartmasken habe ich auch nicht gemeint!
Wenn ich eine Staubschutzmaske gemeint hätte, hätte ich nicht Atemschutzmaske geschrieben .
Im nachhinein sehe ich aber auch das ich mich in der Schutzmaskenerwähnung so unglücklich und ungenau ausgedrückt habe, das das sehr leicht falsch zu verstehen ist.
Ansonsten hast du mit deiner Ausführlichen Warnung natürlich völlig recht, mir fehlten nur leider die ausführlichen Kenntnisse für solch eine Beschreibung.


----------



## hkroiss (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab' mich letztes Jahr auch mal mit dem Bleigießen beschäftigt und kann TheDuke nur recht geben.
Ich hatte damals Wuchtbleie aus einer Autowerkstatt verwendet. Die sind zum Teil auch in Kunststoff eingeschweißt. Beim Erhitzen haben sich Dämpfe entwickelt, die mir trotz guter Lüftung nicht mehr egal waren.
Die Formen habe ich mir von einem Bekannten machen lassen. Wenn ich mir ein paar Formen kaufen - zB für Karpfenbleie - so kann ich mir getrost die Bleie für die nächsten paar Jahre kaufen.

Wie ihr seht, habe ich das Bleigießen wieder aufgehört, weil es sich aus meiner Sicht nicht rechnet und außerdem nicht förderlich für die Gesundheit ist.


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Carpmaster

wir werden im nächstem Jahr irgendwann im März wieder eine Pilkergießen von Boardis in Bayern starten.
Schließ Dich dann einfach mal mit an und Du kannst viel sehen,lernen und natürlich tatkräftig mitarbeiten.
Es werden dort auch vor Ort immer Formen aus Silikon hergestellt.


----------



## C.K. (27. Oktober 2003)

@The_Duke
Kein Prob  mit Deinen Warnhinweisen. Das mit der Kelle werde ich mir merken, wenn ich sie wieder mal empfehle. Meine ist nämlich genietet! Das den Gründen, die Du oben angeführt hast.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (28. Oktober 2003)

Beim nächsten Pilkergießen in Bayern versuch ich auf alle Fälle dabei zu sein. 

Gruß Carpmaster #h  #h  #h


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2003)

Eine gute Schmelzkelle ist eine Gipserpfanne aus dem Baumarkt mit Holzgriff! Mit einem Hammer über einem geöffnetem Schraubstock im Ausgußpunkt vorne eine "Gußnase" reintreiben und ihr könnt gut schmelzen und sauber in die Löcher giessen!


----------



## manitu (28. Oktober 2003)

Auch wenn es ungesund ist - ich benutze eine Elektroplatte mit 2 Kochstellen. Eine füe einen Edeltahltopf, in den ich eine Tülle gebogen hab für das Blei und die andere um die Formen vorzuwärmen. Da das wärmen der Formen etwas dauert helfe ich mit einem Gasbrenner nach (geringe Auflagefläche der Formen auf der Herdplatte). Beim Neubefüllen des Bleitopfes nehm ich auch den Brenner um das Blei zu schmelzen.  Die Formen halte ich mit Gripzangen und Schraubzwingen zusammen. Giessen tu ich mit 2 Wasserpumpanzangen da mein Topf keine Griffe hat. Ein Topf mit Stiel macht sich nicht gut mit 3 - 4 kg Blei drin.
Gegossen wird wenn ein Wassertropfen auf der Form sofort verdampft.
Auf diese Weise mache ich an einem Tag 150-200 Rohlinge - wovon man 10% Ausschuss rechnen kann.


----------



## The_Duke (29. Oktober 2003)

@manitu

Super...und wenn du dann nach längerem Siechtum früher als dir lieb ist vor deinem Namensgeber stehst und er dich fragt, warum du schon bei ihm bist, dann antworte ihm: "Großer Manitu, ich, der Kleine Manitu habe sehr viel Bleipilker gegossen, obwohl es ungesund war"...und er wird nur verständnislos sein Haupt schütteln #d


----------



## sandro (10. November 2003)

ich gieße auch selber und sage dir:

(bleibeschaffung wurde alles genannt)

--schmelzen und gießen draußen (!) draußen (!) draußen (!)   immer an der frischen luft!!!!! es ist (kann) echt giftig (werden/sein)--

alles andere "geht von selbst" und macht auch spaß mit nem kumpel und nem bierchen (so lange man sich nicht die finger verbrennt  )


----------



## willi99 (2. Dezember 2003)

*owei! Blei!*

Hallo ich schon wieder,

von euch kann man echt was lernen!
von den einen wie man es nicht macht,  von den anderen wie mann mit dem kleinst möglichen schaden davonkommt.

Jetzt mal meine Variante, weil ich das offene Feuer mag und einen alten Kamin im Keller habe schmelze ich mein Blei dort, der natürliche Kaminzug schützt mich weitestgehend vor den schädlichen Dämpfen, und die Stimmung ist einfach fantastisch.

Natürlich muß man bei der konstruktion der schmelzkelle erfinderisch sein!

 bevorzugt genieße ich eine rhein- oder moselwein aus guter lage, einen türkischen tee mit kantis, oder einfach ein kühles bier dazu ), und glaubt mir! alles wird gut!

Wichtig: Und immer einen eimer kaltes wasser für alle fälle in reichweite haben!
Blei kann furchtbar weh tun!!!

Allen anderen empfehle ich eine Küchenesse mit Ventilator nach draußen, am ort des Geschehens aufzubauen, oder an der frischen Luft zu arbeiten.

Gruß willi99 

P.S. meißtens bin ich ja der obere bedebnkenträger...


----------



## tidecutter (3. Dezember 2003)

frische luft ist das sicherste. 
man muß sich vor allem vor augen halten, das sich blei im menschlichen körper einlagert und diesen praktisch nicht mehr verläßt. 
da muß man sehr vorsichtig sein, sonst bringen einen solch ein paar dusselige pilker oder grundbleie glatt ins gras.


-------------------------------------


----------



## esox88 (6. Dezember 2003)

hallo!
meine erste bleigußform habe ich selbst aus dünnflüssigen, feinen sand hersestellten beton gefertigt.

gruß esox88


----------



## Joachim (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich muss nochmal eine Frage zu den Dämpfen stellen, auch wenn hier schon manches geschrieben wurde. Ich habe einen Lavastein-Gasgrill im Freien stehen. Wenn ich die Steine rausnehme, kann ich z.B. einen Metalltopf reinstellen und das Blei darin schmelzen. Da das ganze im Freien stattfindet, würde mich hierzu interessieren, wie es dann mit der Gesundheitsgefährdung ist. Genügt dann im Freien eine zusätzliche Staubmaske vom Baumarkt für die Entnahme vom flüssigen Blei und dem Gieß-
vorgang selbst, oder ist diese überflüssig.??


----------



## The_Duke (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Joachim #h

Deine Baumarktmaske ist überflüssig weil absolut unwirksam! Sie hilft nur gegen Stäube und in sehr abgeschwächter Form auch gegen Aerosole, aber niemals gegen Dämpfe oder Gase!
Wenn du im Freien arbeitest ist das schon ok und wenn du dann zudem noch so arbeitest, daß der Wind von dir wegweht, dann kann eigentlich nix schief gehen! #6
Nicht grade die Nase über den Bleipott halten, wenn möglich sauberes Blei verwenden und Bleie mit Kunststoffummantelung peinlichst genau aussortieren.
Blei ist nicht das Ultragift und wenn du einmal ein paar Dämpfe einatmest, bringt dich das nicht um, allerdings ist Blei ein sogenanntes Kumulativgift, was bedeutet, daß es sich im Körper anreichert und nur sehr schwer wieder abgebaut/ausgeschieden wird. Viele kleine unschädliche Einzeldosen können sich so zu einer schädigenden Gesamtdosis vereinigen.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dezember 2003)

Danke Duke für deine Antwort. Gibt es denn eine wirkungsvolle
bezahlbare Maske zu kaufen, die das Restrisiko, bzgl. einatmen der Dämpfe weiter reduziert.??


----------



## Jan74 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir da mal so ein Schmelztiegel für Zinn (Zinnsoldaten) am Flohmarkt gekauft. Ich denke man könnte sowas auch bei e-bay oder so bekommen. Da waren auch entsprechende Kellen mit dabei.

Das Gasproblem hab ich mittels eines alten Staubsaugers gelöst, der draußen vor dem Fenster steht und so die Dämpfe in's freie zieht. Man sollte aber den Staubsauger nur zu diesem Zweck verwenden, sonst hat man die Dämpfe auch wieder in der Wohnung, nur halt zeitvesetzt wenn man saugt  

Atemschutzmasken bekommt man gut und günstig bei diversen Militäryläden. Wenn man darauf achtet das die Dinger von Auer sind (Bundeswehr, viele Feuerwehren) dann bekommt man hier neue Filter dafür www.auer.de   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## arno (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Ich gieße nur draußen, würde ich auch jedem empfehlen!!!
Und Blei ist heiß, das habe ich erst vor einigen Tagen feststellen müssen!
Also keine Zangen zum festhalten nehmen , wenn die abrutschen tuts aua machen! Lieber einen Stiel anschweißen oder einen vernünftigen Stieltopf nehmen.


----------

